# Cheating XW got married



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

My last thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64450-cheating-exwife-engaged.html

Well, my son tells me Friday that his mother is getting married on Saturday. Made me laugh out loud. When she first announced to the world on Facebook, it was going to be a year. It then got moved to April. Happened this past Saturday. The only sad part is that my ex didn't tell my son until Friday. She knew he had to work on Saturday so she didn't bother to invite him until the last minute even though my daughter was present and involved in the planning.

My son had previously asked her why she was getting married since she and her AP had sworn off marriage. Her response was that she's getting older and she didn't want to date someone for a few years before getting married. Great excuse!! Well, I hope they're both happy. I am!!

BTW, my girlfriend tells me the Facebook pic of their wedding was pretty laughable. He looks 20 years older than she does.

Had to vent a little. I'm still pretty resentful.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Does this mean you can cut her off from any alimony?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

cantdecide said:


> My last thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64450-cheating-exwife-engaged.html
> 
> Well, my son tells me Friday that his mother is getting married on Saturday. Made me laugh out loud. When she first announced to the world on Facebook, it was going to be a year. It then got moved to April. Happened this past Saturday. The only sad part is that my ex didn't tell my son until Friday. She knew he had to work on Saturday so she didn't bother to invite him until the last minute even though my daughter was present and involved in the planning.
> 
> ...


At least you found someone else for the time being. Is she hotter than your XW? If yes, take solace in that.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

No alimony. She was in such hurry to divorce that she took half my 401K, child support (only one kid went with her though) and only what she needed in material goods. I feel like I made out like a bandit.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> At least you found someone else for the time being. Is she hotter than your XW? If yes, take solace in that.


Yes, definitely hotter. Older and wiser too. Much better for me than the ex.


----------

